# Paph. godefroyae leucochilum.



## garysan (Feb 13, 2016)

Can you guys have a look at this and shed any light on what it might be? and/or what I might need to do about it? (sorry about vague title - can't change it now).

I bought this from a German nursery and it was shipped via courier (5 days). It doesn't seem to smell of anything and affected part of leaf is softer than surrounding tissue. Seems to be only affecting the bottom two leaves of the old growth. I haven't really had the plant long enough to judge whether the areas are spreading or not.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## troy (Feb 13, 2016)

Could be cold damage


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2016)

the damage is on the old growth, which is going to die back soon anyway.

i would repot into your usual medium and grow it on. nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2016)

cinnamon powder on the black bits - good insurance


----------



## garysan (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks people 

I had (hoped) thought it was something to do with cold/stress during transportation.


----------



## Hien (Feb 14, 2016)

garysan said:


> Can you guys have a look at this and shed any light on what it might be? and/or what I might need to do about it? (sorry about vague title - can't change it now).
> 
> I bought this from a German nursery and it was shipped via courier (5 days). It doesn't seem to smell of anything and affected part of leaf is softer than surrounding tissue. Seems to be only affecting the bottom two leaves of the old growth. I haven't really had the plant long enough to judge whether the areas are spreading or not.
> 
> Any help appreciated.



I just got two plants and they seem to have the same sort of problem , the dark areas do not stop enlarging even after treatment & cutting ahead of it (maybe I cut too close to the infection, in order to keep more leaf area intact, thus not effective enough)


----------



## garysan (Feb 15, 2016)

Hien said:


> I just got two plants and they seem to have the same sort of problem , the dark areas do not stop enlarging even after treatment & cutting ahead of it (maybe I cut too close to the infection, in order to keep more leaf area intact, thus not effective enough)



Mine came from xxxxxxx (PM me for details if req.). What about yours and can you post a pic of your affected plant?


----------



## Hien (Feb 15, 2016)

garysan said:


> can you post a pic of your affected plant?


-It looks exactly like yours (are yours still spreading ?)
-I don't think a cold damage spreads, were your plants shipped during sub zero temperature weather ? those spots that get damaged by cold may slow to appear but they may not connect . This symptom spreads slowly from the original location .
I cut them ahead of the brown areas (although it is not wet outwardly, the leaves still look stiff , but the brown inside look liquid) and the symptom keep gaining , already loss a few leaves on each plant , so I have no picture of them .
-on one plant it spreads to where the leaf attaches to the plant . I took the leaf off hopefully it does not spread to the trunk . but only time will tell .


----------



## garysan (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm going to take another identical pic from same angle in the next couple of days and compare the two to see if it is spreading.


----------



## garysan (Feb 15, 2016)

Checked today against photo taken a couple of days ago and brown is definitely spreading along with affected leaves turning a bit yellow so rather than wait, I've removed the two affected leaves and dabbed some cinnamon where they joined the plant.

I've increased the temp slightly and also increased airflow around the plant and will keep an eye on it over the next few days.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2016)

Wise decision.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 16, 2016)

Definitely rot.
Good thing you cut the leaves off. 

Hopefully it won't return.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2016)

correct decision, I think.


----------



## garysan (Feb 20, 2016)

Hien said:


> -It looks exactly like yours (are yours still spreading ?)
> -I don't think a cold damage spreads, were your plants shipped during sub zero temperature weather ? those spots that get damaged by cold may slow to appear but they may not connect . This symptom spreads slowly from the original location .
> I cut them ahead of the brown areas (although it is not wet outwardly, the leaves still look stiff , but the brown inside look liquid) and the symptom keep gaining , already loss a few leaves on each plant , so I have no picture of them .
> -on one plant it spreads to where the leaf attaches to the plant . I took the leaf off hopefully it does not spread to the trunk . but only time will tell .



How are your plants coming along Hien?


----------



## Hien (Feb 20, 2016)

After I read your last post, of getting rid of the leaves , I checked my plants and saw that there are new blotches spreading again , starting at the cut lines advancing toward the trunk of the plants (the weird thing is I cut beyond the infection point) 
so, I finally decide to follow your example and pulling out those leaves . (in one leaf I notice after yanking it out, the material at the connection to the plant already dry/crispy even part of the leaf is still green , that leaf is not alive anyway)
-I dab some sulfur powder to the joints.
-the plants look pretty skinny now with 3 leaves each, but no new infection appears so far .
I think they will survive.
I also think that if we do not sacrifice those leaves and try to save them, the infection will get to the core of the plants and kill the plants.
-I also did not water the plants from the top down (just incase any spores/ bacteria are on the leaves) I put the plants in saucers and let the sphagnum and roots suck the water up from the bottom.


----------



## garysan (Feb 21, 2016)

Hien said:


> I also did not water the plants from the top down (just incase any spores/ bacteria are on the leaves) I put the plants in saucers and let the sphagnum and roots suck the water up from the bottom.



I don't foliar water actually but good thinking


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2016)

Teamwork.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 21, 2016)

When you see this kind of disease, cutting off just the affected part does not mean you got the problem under control.
The dark colored area has been dead, and the pathogens are spreading inside the leaf. Usually cutting at least 1 inch into the "healthy looking" part is recommended. On such a small plant and given the location of the necrotic area, removing the entire leaves was the best option.

Hopefully it won't come back to haunt you, but keep a very close eye on it.


----------



## Hien (Feb 21, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> When you see this kind of disease, cutting off just the affected part does not mean you got the problem under control.
> The dark colored area has been dead, and the pathogens are spreading inside the leaf. Usually cutting at least 1 inch into the "healthy looking" part is recommended. On such a small plant and given the location of the necrotic area, removing the entire leaves was the best option.
> 
> Hopefully it won't come back to haunt you, but keep a very close eye on it.



exactly, without realize that I just keeping the infection (we always have the tendency of try to trim as minimum as possible) I cut like 2 millimeter from the infection spots .


----------

